# Crema Perfecta



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been using my new toy with the included crema perfecta device and it's been yielding, what I perceive, some decent shots. I've ordered a "standard" double basket from Happy Donkey and it should be here today/tomorrow. I presume I need to remove the rubber gadget that currently sits under the crema perfecta and then just pop the double basket in. What should I expect? Do I need to alter the quantity of coffee in the basket? Anything else to be aware of? I'm also likely to be trying my first "own grind" over the coming days.... Lots to learn....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You will definitely need a tamper and you will find that the tamp and the grind become critical in the quality of your shot as the fake cream things are designed to produce distinctly average results but with any sort of coffee ie supermarket preground such as Illy or Lavazza.


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

The crema perfetta things are good for the bin only. A little set of digital scales is great to weigh your coffee and then weigh the shots. As a rough guide to get you in the right area and assuming you don't have scales fill the new double basket just about level to the top with freshly ground coffee. Once you tamp it down it should reach somewhere around the ridge line of the basket.

Now for the grind. Aiming for a ratio of about 1.6 is a good starting point. This will get you into the right area from which point you can start tweaking to suit your taste. 1.6 ratio means as an example 17g of coffee into the basket with 27g of espresso into the glass. 27g of espresso is very roughly around about 1.5 floz. Basically its better to go off weight than volume but aim for less than 2 fl oz of espresso. All of this extraction process should happen between 25-30 secs. Some coffees suit longer extraction, I find rave sig blend tastes better and sweeter if left to extract for 30 secs.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Great tips guys.

I have some digital scales already and I've been using them weight my pre-ground Lavazza. I'm getting a bag of Illy beans (kindly donated from sister in law) this evening. I don't know where they are on the "bean spectrum", but it's a start....

My portafilter basket hasn't arrived yet so it will probably next week now before I get to play with it...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The "perfect Crema" device is just a way of forcing coffee and air through a small hole to provide fake crema. It may look like crema but what you are in essence getting is a coffee flavoured water with a tasteless froth on top. Crema is actually produced by the water being forced at pressure through the coffee and its emulsification with coffee oils - that's why crema has such a wonderful texture and flavour and is so lauded by coffee drinkers.

The Gaggia is capable of producing velvet espresso with thick rich crema but to do so, you need 3 things.

1. A pre-heated and flushed machine

2. Freshly ground, fresh roasted coffee, ground to the right consistancy. (about 8 grams for a single, 15-16 for a double)

3. You must make sure the coffee is well distributed and then firmly (but not too firmly) tamped

Finally, patience. You may have to adjust the grind and tamp till you are producing good coffee. Once you press the button, drips of coffee should appear after about 5 seconds (this is a good indication as to whether your grind and tamp are true and if the coffee is fresh) and you should have your single espresso in about 20-22 seconds and your double in about 24. Don't leave it too long though or you will over extract the coffee and get bitter coffee.

It's actually pretty simple if you have good beans, a good grinder and a little technique.


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Nordberg,

You are about 2 weeks behind me! I got my gaggia a few weeks ago. Started on ready ground stuff and made quite nice coffee! Then got a Porlex hand grinder and standard basket and coffee got nicer!

Has Bean espresso starter pack arrived last week and the fresh beans made it taste even nicer.

A 58mm tamper made a big difference too, that plastic thing that came with the machine is too small.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Got the tamper, milk jug, thermometer and Iberital grinder. Just taken delivery of a tin of Illey espresso beans and 2 bags of Union beans. Awaiting the double basket which should be here tomorrow but sadly I'm up in Edinburgh from Friday until Monday so won't get much chance to play until next week....


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Enjoy! Back to the little black plastic crema thingy... I took mine out as soon as the basket arrived. Still get great crema from the fresh ground beans.

I'm going to keep the pressurised basket and crema thing for if the wife wants to use the machine.


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

nordberg said:


> Got the tamper, milk jug, thermometer and Iberital grinder. Just taken delivery of a tin of Illey espresso beans and 2 bags of Union beans. Awaiting the double basket which should be here tomorrow but sadly I'm up in Edinburgh from Friday until Monday so won't get much chance to play until next week....


Hey just wondered how you you were getting on! I'm also waiting on a delivery for the non pressurized basket. Have you noticed a difference!?


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, far superior coffee! I'm still experimenting with different techniques and the new basket also coincided with a new MC2 and a few bags of beans! So it's been an eventful couple of weeks, but an enjoyable one!

The most obvious difference I've noticed is the texture and body of the espresso. It's totally different to the espresso made with the crema perfecta. Far more rounded and drinkable....


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Crema perfect makes a foam by passing water at high pressure through a small hole. Crema from passing water through good fresh ground coffee is thicker and sweeter. Your coffee should also be more 'velvet' in texture. The best thing is discovering new beans and roasts and different flavours and textures. Don't worry if you don't get lots of crema from some Single Origin beans as some just don't produce a lot of crema.


----------



## Leealexuk (Aug 26, 2013)

What coffee machine do you have? I use the Baby Gaggia. As you have to start and stop the water dispenser manually with this machine its hard to know how long to let it run for. I've read a good shot is anywhere between 20-25sec ?? But at the moment mine fills an espresso cup as quickly as 5-7 seconds both with the crema basket and non pressurized basket! I'm guessing this is something to do with the coffee I'm using? Its pre ground Lavazza espresso coffee.


----------



## Effe (May 29, 2013)

Perfect cream I can only with fresh bean from small roasters,never I cant with Lavazza or similar brand.I used only Unpressurised basket.


----------

